# NY/ORL draft-induced trade idea



## inapparent (Jul 2, 2003)

Orlando trades: Grant Hill & #1 Draft Pick( ppg, rpg, apg in minutes)
Orlando receives: PG Frank Williams (3.9 ppg, 1.0 rpg, 2.2 apg in 12.8 minutes)
C Kurt Thomas (11.1 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 1.9 apg in 31.9 minutes)
C Dikembe Mutombo (5.6 ppg, 6.7 rpg, 0.4 apg in 23.0 minutes)
PF Othella Harrington (4.6 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 0.5 apg in 15.6 minutes)
Change in team outlook: +25.2 ppg, +19.2 rpg, and +5.0 apg.

New York trades: PG Frank Williams (3.9 ppg, 1.0 rpg, 2.2 apg in 12.8 minutes)
C Kurt Thomas (11.1 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 1.9 apg in 31.9 minutes)
C Dikembe Mutombo (5.6 ppg, 6.7 rpg, 0.4 apg in 23.0 minutes)
PF Othella Harrington (4.6 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 0.5 apg in 15.6 minutes)
New York receives: Grant Hill & #1 Draft Pick ( ppg, rpg, apg in games)
Change in team outlook: -25.2 ppg, -19.2 rpg, and -5.0 apg.



I'm wondering whether people think there's a way to get the #1 if NYK were willing to take yet another monster contract and whether it would be worth it. ORL would be getting an expiring contract and serviceable center in Deke, a very solid starter reasonably signed in Kurt Thomas (also allowing them to trade Gooden or Juwan), a possible starter/solid backup at PG in Frank Williams who still has upside, and another expiring vet contract in Harrington. It sets them up down the road, makes them better immediately, gives them more trade options, and gets them out from under GHill's contract. for NYK it opens up roster space, allows Sweetney minutes and lets them replace Dikembe/KT with Okafor. Is it worth it for NYK? Am i about to get flamed? I'm not sure it's worth it for us, but what the hell it's the hot stove (or air conditioner) season.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Yeah, I'm sure Orlando would jump all over that deal :laugh:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

no way either team would do it. Hill wont play, we would have to take like 5 cba players just to have a team to play with since we'll STILL be over the cap.

Orlando would give up their #1 pick for Kurt Thomas, Williams, and expiring contracts? YEAH RIGHT. they could make the playoffs with them...but then theyll just suck again the year after.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I wish.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

It only makes sense if Orlando were ASSURED that a big FA were willing to sign with them if they were under the cap. Other than Kobe, who would not mesh well with t-mac, are there any FA as good as Okafur, or whoever they'd pick at #1? I don't think so, and if they don't manage this off-season extremely well they can kiss t-mac goodbye. 

Orlando doesn't need cap relief, they need bigtime talent, and you don't offer them anything close to that.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

If under the cap I can see Q-Rich going to ORL...


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

The knicks would love to do it but it isn't going to happen. The Magic could get so much more with the #1 pick.


----------



## fugazy11 (Apr 28, 2004)

our best bet for getting a pick would be #2, #3, or#7.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

yeah, if we got a guy like Dwight Howard, Houston would be in love with him. Their both reallly realllllllly good christians. Dwight even wants to convert everybody. He would fit in well with the knicks bible study group..............................


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Kurt Thomas, 32 year old average post player, no way you'd get a high lotto pick for a KT package. Outside Stephon, NYK just dosn't have any players teams want to be honest.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Kurt Thomas, 32 year old average post player, no way you'd get a high lotto pick for a KT package. Outside Stephon, NYK just dosn't have any players teams want to be honest.


sad but true.....I would be thrilled for KT and filler for Rahim...


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> 
> 
> sad but true.....I would be thrilled for KT and filler for Rahim...


As a Blazer fan, No way i'd want that to happen.

Rahim>KT

In all honesty, no player outside Stephon is worth trading for.


----------



## THE COOKIE MONSTER (Apr 27, 2004)

WHY WOULD BLAZERS WANT KURT THOMAS WHEN THEY ALREADY HAVE ZACH RANDOLPH AT POWER FORWARD AND ALREADY HAVE UNDERSIZED AND OVERPAID POWER FORWARDS AT CENTER LIKE DALE DAVIS AND THEO RATLIFF. BLAZERS NEED GUARDS.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

The only team willing to trade KT is Mavs, with his stupid extension, I don't know if that's true anymore.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

kurt also has a trade kicker now, so his salary will go up 20% if hes traded. I believe that isiah wants to keep him since he gave him that much.


----------



## THE COOKIE MONSTER (Apr 27, 2004)

I THINK HE GAVE HIM THAT MUCH BECAUSE OTHERWISE HE WOULD HAVE LEFT AS FREE AGENT THIS YEAR AND KNICKS WOULD HAVE GOTTEN NOTHING.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>THE COOKIE MONSTER</b>!
> I THINK HE GAVE HIM THAT MUCH BECAUSE OTHERWISE HE WOULD HAVE LEFT AS FREE AGENT THIS YEAR AND KNICKS WOULD HAVE GOTTEN NOTHING.


In almost all cases, it is better to let a player go for nothing than to overpay them, especially with role players.


----------

